# Rote ablagerung im Teich



## Hagen (13. Sep. 2009)

erstmal ein hallo in die runde 

kann mir viell. jemand sagen was das für eine rote ablagerung ist?

der teich ist 8 wochen alt und hat folgende wasserwerte.

ph 8,5
kh 10
gh 10
o2 6mg/l

vielen dank


----------



## Digicat (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Rote ablagerung im Teich*

Servus Hagen

Herzlich Willkommen

Dieser Thread dürfte dich umfassend aufklären 

Vielleicht kannst uns deinen Teich näher vorstellen


----------



## Bebel (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Rote ablagerung im Teich*

Hallo Hagen

Helmut war schneller.
Ich denke auch es sind Blutalgen
[OT]http://reflex.at/~biolab/Unterseiten/Fotoseiten/Algen_im_Wassertropfen/haematococcus.htm[/OT]

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Hagen (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Rote ablagerung im Teich*

das ist aber flott gegangen .

es ist ein folienteich ca 44m² (1,4m tief)  mit einem volumen von ca 29m³. 
ohne filteranlage nur eine bachlaufpumpe.

keine fische.

sind diese blutalgen schlecht :evil für den teich oder sind die einfach nur da :beeten.

hier sind noch ein paar bilder des 1/2 fertigen teich.
im frühjahr kommt noch einiges an pflanzen dazu.


----------



## Hagen (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Rote ablagerung im Teich*

was ich jetzt so über die rotalge in den unendlichen weiten des netzes gelesen habe. hilft hier auch nur das standart verfahren wie bei jeder anderen
alge auch. 
einfach soviel pflanzen das die alge nichts mehr zu futtern bekommt und abwarten. :smoki


----------



## Bebel (14. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Rote ablagerung im Teich*

Jo   

Bebel


----------

